# Easy and good food.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Been busy this morning making good food without the rat poisons and trying to teach the little ones a thing or two about staying away from the fast food world. The sausage is from a fresh pork leg about 4 pounds the rest is coming out as a ham, with whatever spices you like I like plenty of black pepper, thyme or sage and salt and ¼ cup of water with a tablespoon of baking soda to keep them moist, that's the trick. I roll the meat in a shallow sheet pan about as thick as ¼ inch more or less, freeze it and then cut it with a biscuit cutter using the same cutter to cut the biscuits, I baked then at the same time I`m baking the biscuits, I'm cheap that way. The biscuits are 4 cups flour,4 tablespoons of baking powder,1 tbsp salt,1 stick unsalted butter cut in small pieces or if you freeze the butter you can use a old fashion hand grater, it works great ,1/2 stick of cream cheese(4onces) and about 1 cup of very cold milk. I use my hands to break the butter and cheese into the flour then add the milk a little at a time; the dough shouldn't be too sticky, roll the dough several times to created layers, 1/2 inch thick makes for nice biscuits. Hot oven is best but let the biscuits rest before baking, I don`t like to brown them to much because they dry and since they are going into the freezer and later micro they need moisture. After cutting the sausage I had some leftover so I made some nice sausage hash for breakfast and the left over will go into a nice omelet or quiche. 























and for the new generation out there this is what a hand grater looks like.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Somebody has to teach the younger generations how to cook...it sure won't get done by the new cookbook writers. Their recipes are generally assembly directions calling for several brands of pre-processed, pre-cooked foods. I foresee a day when there won't be any unprocessed foods sold in the markets at all. Hope I'm wrong...but ain't bettin' on it, either. 

What did the young-uns think when they saw your custom breakfast sandwiches?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I Have a Salad Master, it looks like a meat grinder on 3 legs, but cut vegetables, cheese & hard fruit(apples).


----------

